# Festplatte will nicht Slave (Sklave) sein...



## SDwarfs (6. März 2003)

Hallo...

also ich hab folgendes Problem...
...ich hab mir eben ne neue Festplatte zugelegt und möchte jetzt diese als Slave neben meiner 2. Festplatte betreiben.

Leider weigern sich BEIDE Platten Sklavenarbeit zu verrichten...

Es funktionieren beide Festplatten getrennt voneinander an einem Spezialflachbandkabel für UDMA - OK, das ist schonmal gut...

Aber egal wie ich jumpere, entweder werden die Platten als Master erkannt oder garnicht (einzeln). An einem normalen Flachbandkabel arbeiten sie nichtmal als Master.

Das eine ist eine 40GB-Platte von Samsung (SV4084H) und die neue ne 82GB-Platte von IBM (IC35L080AVVa07-0).

Problem ist jetzt: Ich hab nur 1 so nen UDMA-Kabel und hab keine Lust jetzt sinnloserweise noch nen UDMA-Kabel zu kaufen, nur weil die Platten nicht Slave spielen wollen - was sie laut Spezifikation ja müssen (es steht ja sogar drauf das sie das können). Jedenfalls fällt mir als einzigstes ein: Beide an getrennte Controler als Master und jeweils CDROM-LW / CD-Brenner als Slave... (Auch wenn der IDE-Brenner als Slave irgendwie nich so toll ist...)

Cableselect hab ich auch probiert... dann weigern sich beide Platten...

Jemand ne Idee? Vorschlag?

Achja: Ich hab die Platte bei meinen Eltern um die Ecke gekauft (ca. 200km) und die zurückzubringen wäre halt nen Weg für sich...
...aber eigentlich wollte ich sowieso ne 120GB-Platte (die sie nich auf Lager hatten *grmpf*)

Ok, um Vorschläge wird gebeten,
Stefan


----------



## CSF-Lady (11. März 2003)

*kabel...*

benutzt Du das Kabel richtig, blau aufs Mobo usw....
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das tatsächlich einen Effekt 
hat aber die Kabel sind ja extra Farbcodiert deswegen.

Meistens blau aufs Mobo, grau Master und schwarz slave oder 
so, vielleicht variert das noch mit dem Kabel Herstellern...

Ansonsten?? KA!


----------



## SDwarfs (11. März 2003)

Hatte das problem inzwischen gelöst...
...das mit der Farbcodierung hab ich dann auch rausgefunden, nachdem ich in ner Beschreibung von der Hitachi-Seite (die produziern jetzt die IBM-Platten) nen entsprechendes Installmanual gefunden hab...

Naja, jedenfalls falls das Problem mal noch wer hat: "schwarz" ist "Master", "grau" ist "Slave" und "blau" muß ins Motherboard...
(so isses auch bei mir gewesen am Kabel und ist wohl auch Standard)

Gut wäre, wenn die sowas mal an die Stecker dran schreiben würden...
ich mein, ich schraub ja nicht erst seit gestern in Rechnern rum, aber das wußt ich vorher wirklich nicht...

...jedenfalls funktioniert es jetzt und ich (und vielleicht auch andere, die das lesen) haben was dazugelernt...

SDwarfs

PS: so ein "Spezialkabel" hat wohl 80 Adern und davon werden jeweils 40 Adern auf die 2 Stecker (für Slave und Master) verteilt. Damit is das Teil entsprechend flotter, weil die Platten komplett getrennte Datenleitungen haben...


----------

